# Carpentry Training Books



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I only used these two books and still do from time to time. The Carpentry and Building construction I haven't used in ages, but the Calculation Manual I still use it all the time, it covers every formula and every aspect of calculation you run into it during construction process, i.e Engineering, excavation, carpentry, table conversions, structural, trusses etc.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Youtube is seriously a great resource as well. 

Maybe find some videos specific to whatever upcoming projects you have an email them to him. If a picture is worth 1000 words, a video of somebody performing the exact task you're about to has gotta be worth at least 10 fold that.

Stuff like this: 




That video is alright, but I don't think that house is going to fare well with only 1 bearing wall.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Half priced books is the place to buy good books on the trades. Maybe tomorrow I will line up my books for a some pics.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

See of you can find a text book used by a vo tech school. I would imagine that would be pretty good.


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Finnhus/videos This youtube channel has three sections of Larry Haun teaching framing. Poor quality camera, but the best framing videos I have seen on line.


----------

